# MrPack... You are approaching your first anniversary



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

I went back and scanned all your old threads. It appears that your separation and ultimate divorce started on or about May 10. Thus you are approaching your first anniversary.

With that in mind, let me ask the following questions:

1. What have you learned about yourself?

2. What have you learned about XMrsPack?

3. What would you have done differently?

4. When are you taking Too Nice and Pluto to Hedonism II?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

It might help to tag him... lol
@MrPack


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Feels like I'm back in Philosophy 401 and I went to sleep after smoking a bowl.

Now that I'm awake it's pop quiz time..... YIKES


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

Absurdist said:


> I went back and scanned all your old threads. It appears that your separation and ultimate divorce started on or about May 10. Thus you are approaching your first anniversary.
> 
> With that in mind, let me ask the following questions:
> 
> ...



Sorry just saw this post. I actually was thinking the same thing last night. I first thought about it on cinco de mayo last week because we would always go out for Mexican food and margaritas every year. Weird but last week was a bit tough when that memory started floating in my mind. It's been a crazy year to say the least...A LOT of ups and downs.

Anyway, I'm going to think about this for a bit and really answer your questions when I get home from work.


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

MrPack said:


> Sorry just saw this post. I actually was thinking the same thing last night. I first thought about it on cinco de mayo last week because we would always go out for Mexican food and margaritas every year. Weird but last week was a bit tough when that memory started floating in my mind. It's been a crazy year to say the least...A LOT of ups and downs.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to think about this for a bit and really answer your questions when I get home from work.


Take your time MrPack. NO. 4 was me injecting some levity in an otherwise serious subject. I may need to stop joking around.

The first three are worthy of your thought and reflection.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

He was going to answer #4 first.


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

Absurdist said:


> I went back and scanned all your old threads. It appears that your separation and ultimate divorce started on or about May 10. Thus you are approaching your first anniversary.
> 
> With that in mind, let me ask the following questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

I could sit here and go on for hours answering questions 1 and 3. But I thought I'd save you guys from the heavy reading. All in all I need to remember that I am important and need to hold on to my self respect. I think I lost that years ago while swimming through my mess of a marriage.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pack.... currently reading your thread. I posted on one of your first ones and thought you had

stopped posting. Wish I had known..... we had many similarities.

Course your XW and I had one.... same birthday..... UGH

I thought only cool people had my birthday.....

Kevin Spacey
James Best
Dorothy Hamill
Gary Cherone 
Sandra Bullock 
Gracie Allen
Mick Jagger
Hoyt Wilhelm
GB Shaw
Aldous Huxley
Carl Jung


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

Great new avatar  I wouldn't want to me you guys in a dark alley.

Superb responses MrPack. You continue to grow by leaps and bounds.


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

Absurdist said:


> Great new avatar  I wouldn't want to me you guys in a dark alley.
> 
> Superb responses MrPack. You continue to grow by leaps and bounds.


Thank you sir. Has a lot to do with you and everyone else here on TAM.


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Pack.... currently reading your thread. I posted on one of your first ones and thought you had
> 
> stopped posting. Wish I had known..... we had many similarities.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I wont hold that against you!


----------

